# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie blijft uit,al drie maanden

## Mama-nouki

Hey Allemaal

Ik ben nu de 3de achter een volgende maand niet ongesteld.
Ik slik gewoon de pil.
Heb ook 2 weken geleden dat ik ongi moest worden testen gedaan 2 thuis testen en een bloedtest in het ziekenhuis.
Alle 3 wezen ze uit dat ik niet zwanger ben.
Maar nu het probleem:

Ik ben nog steeds niet ongi geworden
Heb GEEN last van stress

Heb erg veel buikpijn

En mijn buik is dikker gewoorden in die 3 maanden tijd.

Zouden jullie weten wat het kan zijn?? 

Ik heb de huisarts al gebeld maar die wil niet mee werken aan een onderzoek.
Nu heb ik de vervanger gebeld omdat onze huisarts afwezig is.
En di kan me niet helpen omdat de huisarts mij moet door verwijzen naar een gynecoloog voor een echo.

Veder ben ik echt iet te spreken over de huisarts na al die foute die ze eeft gemaakt en dingen zegt die niet kloppen.
En ook niks uit legt.
Ben al opzoek geweest naar een andere huisarts maarja alles is vol krijg ik dan te horen.

----------


## Mama-nouki

Ik ben net naar de docter geweest. 
Die heeft ff gevoelt aan mijn buik. 
En ook zij zei dat ie hard aan voelt. 
Veder is ook ook dikker aan het worden. 
Ze had ook een inwendig onderzoek gedaan. 
En ik kreeg te horen dat ik geen 3 maanden zwanger was. 
Maar ze sloot ook niet uit dat ik niet zwanger ben. 
Alle verscheinselen van een beginende zwangerschap heb ik wel zei zij. 
Dus ze vond het wel verstandig om ff een echo te laten maken. 
Maar dan wel een inwendige echo. 
Wand het kon ook iets anders in mijn buik zitten wat er niet horden te zitten. 
Dus vandaar dat ze toch een echo wilt laten maken. 
En ik heb er niet eens om gevraagt. 
Ze kwam er helemaal zelf mee aan zetten. 
Toch eens iets goeds van uit de docter zelf. 

Ik moet dinsdag 19-06-2007 naar het ziekenhuis voor de echo. 
Om 14 uur. 
Ik laat jullie het meteen weten als ik de uitslag heb van die echo. 

Prettige dag vandaag nog!!

----------


## pattyv1

*hoi hoi

Ik heb precies het zelfde probleem
alleen was ik in december 2009 gestopt met de pil ik werd januari en februari nog ongsteld. sinds dien niks meer.
heb dus ook al 3 maanden bijna 4 maanden geen menstruatie meer.
en zwangerschapstesten zeide nee niet zwanger.
het werkt heel erg deprimerend want ik kom in gewicht alleen maar aan
met pijn en moeite na dat mijn vriend mee is gegaan naar de arts heb ik nu na anderhalf maand zeuren eindelijk een bloedonderzoek gekregen daar bleek ook niks in te vinden te zijn wederom ook niet zwanger. en heb ik de 14-6-2010 een afspraak bij de gyn.

dus ben benieuwd wat het is.
sterkte!!*

----------

